# Wood Identification - Need Help



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

This is another one of our trees that has been down out in the woods for ages. 15 years at least. Can anyone ID this for me? Thanks!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's not a very good picture, zoom out some. I'm not even sure what I'm looking at.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. This is an inside cutout section of the tree. Notice the bark edge on the bottom of the photo. It was ripped to make a quick bench out in the woods. Those white specks are in the grain and there is also some dimpling in the grain itself. You can see the dimpling better in the top left hand corner of the photo.

Then there is some sawdust still in the top right hand corner of the photo which makes it looked a bit blurred. This is the best shot I have of the grain, otherwise I'd have to plane it and like I said, it is just a bench out in the woods. I just thought someone might be able to ID it by the bit of wood grain showing.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

looks like there is bark on the lower side. dont know if i can id but i think i can do better on bark than grain. the white stuff looks like mould. how old is the cut?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like an oak to me.. maybe white oak?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

The bark is covered with moss and lichen and looks to be pretty well rotted. That's why I was trying to get a portion of the wood grain to ID. I too believe those white specks to be some kind of mold from moisture penetration over the years. The photo was taken about an hour after the cut was made.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Chestnut Oak?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Oak of some kind. Both red and white will get the white specks. I think it is a fungus.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

To get a good ID I'd want to see a shot of the bark and a shot of the end. An end view would help a lot.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Check the end grain - If it's Oak it will have rays ( like sunshine) radiating out from the center - Oak is the only wood that does this. I can't tell much from ripped grain.


----------

